# T-Jet racing in Virginia



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR is racing on Saturday May 30th, on Ronnie Jamerson's 4'x16' Wizz track, Gloucester, Virginia.

Round 13 in the MASCAR championship series, BeachJets (Fray & VHORS T-Jets legal) Everyone is welcome, cars and controllers can be borrowed if needed.


Track pix, directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The A Main had all the makings of a real "Barnburner" of a race. Tom Bowman had the wide shouldered Ford GT and had warned on the MASCAR BBS he was ready to layout some extreme plastic nerfing to keep the rest behind. Lewis Wuori was making his first appearance this year, but his cars are always amongst the best, and will be hard-to-beat. Ronnie Jamerson was feeling extremely chuffed with himself, scoring a top car from Ray Etheridge, and out qualifying his chief rival for a chance at some serious points. Tim Keevin's Prius had motored through the field in the "B" and should be ready to take it to the "A" qualifiers. The first segment had Tom and Tim on the middle lanes and tied at 35 laps, Ronnie a lap back and Lewis two laps back on the tight yellow lane. Segment two saw Lewis recover smartly on Red to 70 laps, Tom and Ronnie also at 70 laps...Tim's Prius having trouble with the hybrid drive, dropping two laps back. Segment three saw Ronnie and Tom punching out 37's to stay equal at 107 laps, Lewis was back just a lap and Tim 5 laps back. The final segment saw Tom on the power lane white, throw down another 37, Ronnie on the yellow gutter dropped two laps back, Lewis matched Ronnie and stayed 1 lap back. Tim was in survival mode, finding 40 minutes of racing a bit too much. The last BeachJet MASCAR race of the season was indeed a real "Barnburner" and a fitting end of a great season of T-Jet racing! One final Super Stock race at Jeff Crabtree's remains to be run on June 20th, the last chance to grab points!

Full race report with car pix: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/5-30-09.html

MASCAR 14, June 20th: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/jeffs.html


----------

